
Emotional toll of reporting the refugee crisis surprises news organisations - kawera
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/jun/12/refugee-crisis-news-organisations
======
hackney
It's difficult to just stand by and watch when as a human being one knows we
are better than this. This is also a prime example that money does not change
shit. In fact, if obsessed on, which is primarily how all this crap came to
be, it makes things worse. My suggestion is to bail out some more bankers.
That will fix everything.

